# YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!



## shadetree_1 (Oct 19, 2012)

We found out yesterday that Linda has passed all the tests needed to be put on the Lung transplant list !!!! The Doctors say that she is disgustingly healthly except for her lungs and is a great candidate for a transplant so if the good Lords willin and the creek don't rise maybe one of these days in the not too distant future my sweetheart will be able to take deep breath and enjoy life for the first time in years !!! We hate that someone else must pass away for this to happen but we will be forever grateful to their family for helping Linda to live !!!!!!!!! And we will be very willing to meet them if they so desire so that they may see that a part of their loved one is still with them!


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 19, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> We found out yesterday that Linda has passed all the tests needed to be put on the Lung transplant list !!!! The Doctors say that she is disgustingly healthly except for her lungs and is a great candidate for a transplant so if the good Lords willin and the creek don't rise maybe one of these days in the not too distant future my sweetheart will be able to take deep breath and enjoy life for the first time in years !!! We hate that someone else must pass away for this to happen but we will be forever grateful to their family for helping Linda to live !!!!!!!!! And we will be very willing to meet them if they so desire so that they may see that a part of their loved one is still with them!



This is great news! Sometimes the world just has ways of showing up at just the right time. With luck she'll get the right person to donate soon enough!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 19, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > We found out yesterday that Linda has passed all the tests needed to be put on the Lung transplant list !!!! The Doctors say that she is disgustingly healthly except for her lungs and is a great candidate for a transplant so if the good Lords willin and the creek don't rise maybe one of these days in the not too distant future my sweetheart will be able to take deep breath and enjoy life for the first time in years !!! We hate that someone else must pass away for this to happen but we will be forever grateful to their family for helping Linda to live !!!!!!!!! And we will be very willing to meet them if they so desire so that they may see that a part of their loved one is still with them!
> ...



We are lucky in the respect that they changed the waiting list system a few years ago, Now the way it works is not first come first served, it is all done by who the lungs match medically not how long you have been on the list, we went to the support group meeting last week with a bunch of the transplanties and their caregivers (which seems to be a bunch of very happy optimistic folks, a couple of girls were 8 1/2 and 10 years past their transplant) and one lady said her husband was put on the list and 4 days later at 2 in the morning, she wondered why the alarm clock was going off and it was the hospital telling her to get him there, maybe we will be that lucky even though Linda and I are both scared to death. It is the biggest step in our life !!!!


----------



## Brink (Oct 19, 2012)

That's wonderful news! Bittersweet, for sure. But I hope for Linda's sake, it works out.


----------



## drycreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Absoutely the best news I've heard all day Joe.


----------



## EricJS (Oct 19, 2012)

That's wonderful!! We hope the wait is short! In the mean time, just keep taking one day at a time & let us know if you need anything.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats! I hope her wait is short!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats ! Good things happen to good people ! 
Best wishes for a short wait
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 19, 2012)

Hope the wait is short and that the transplant is a great success


----------

